# 28" rims and tires for sale



## jgutierrez1949 (Oct 3, 2007)

28" bentchi rims and tires for sale $4000.00
tire size 275/25/28


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats a good deal you better put the lug pattern on here so people know


----------



## jgutierrez1949 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2010, 05:12 PM~17205175
> *Thats a good deal you better put the lug pattern on here so people know
> *



they will fit any GM


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

what the fuck would anyone want with that shit?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jgutierrez1949_@Apr 15 2010, 04:52 PM~17204963
> *28" bentchi rims and tires for sale $4000.00
> tire size 275/25/28
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: 
you picked those up yesterday on 48th st?


----------



## jgutierrez1949 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 15 2010, 05:52 PM~17205568
> *:scrutinize:
> you picked those up yesterday on 48th st?
> *


na homie


----------



## jgutierrez1949 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 15 2010, 05:35 PM~17205377
> *what the fuck would anyone want with that shit?
> *



only people that can afford they know what to do with them!!!sorry there not 13"s


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam those would make my escalade look like a donk....


dam, fuckers are huge.... what kind of tires?


I got someone at work asking


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

NICE WHEELS, GOOD GOOD PRICE


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jgutierrez1949_@Apr 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17205303
> *they will fit any GM
> *


 I got a 94 chevy caviler I am for reals interested, they will fit right????


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

I got some on my f-150 killing the rim game in my town when i go home in get in my cadillac and hit switches on them bitches


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Looks like they are on a 07+ Silverado.





Here is the only way to be on 8s















Good luck on the sale


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jgutierrez1949_@Apr 15 2010, 04:52 PM~17204963
> *28" bentchi rims and tires for sale $4000.00
> tire size 275/25/28
> 
> ...


Nice rims but saw the same rims 4 3.500 new in Fresno Good luck on the sale :biggrin:


----------



## jgutierrez1949 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT


----------

